# [Hilfe] Bild verzerrt sich im unteren Bereich des Monitors



## Keygen (3. November 2011)

Also mal kurz und knackig meine Hardware und wie sie verbunden ist:

AMD HD 6950 2GB Single FAN

ASUS VH222 22" DVI Monitor mit 3.5" Klinke Lautsprecher

Samsung 32" HDMI Fernseher mit HDMI Lautsprechern

Beides ist FULL HD fähig und beide anzeigegeräte laufen gleichzeitig (clone bildschilm, also beide zeigen das gleiche an).


Vielleicht ist zu erwähnen dass die Verzerrung auf beiden Anzeige geräten zu sehen ist und dass der ASUS monitor direkt neben dem PC steht (elektrosmok?)


Egal was ich mache, wenn sich das bild nach links oder rechts bewegt, ist da eine Zeile wo sich das bild "teilt", also da wo es eine obere und untere hälfte gibt und diese sind verschoben zueinander.

ich weiss nicht wieso es entsteht, zuerst dachte ich dass die bilder in halbbildern übertragen werden, doch das könnte ja nicht sein wenn ich auf 1920 x 1080 auf 2 Full HD geräten einstelle, oder?

habt ihr einen trick oder eine idee wie ich das beheben kann?

aufm Pc oder monitor drauf zu kloppen geht jedenfalls nicht.



danke für eure hilfe, ich wollt eigentlich auf gross und kleinschreibung achten aber, wie ihr seht hab ich im laufe des textes es iwie gelassen. 

Euer Keygen


----------



## Keygen (6. November 2011)

keiner weiss weiter?


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

Versuch bei deinem TV mal das hier bitte, und schau ob sich was ändert. 



> _Beim Anschließen eines PCs an den __HDMI_
> _IN 1(DVI)__-Anschluss über ein HDMI-Kabel,_
> _müssen Sie unter __Name bearb. den PC__Modus_​_des Fernsehgeräts aktivieren_


----------



## Keygen (12. November 2011)

nein geht nicht


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2011)

Lade dir mal den neuesten Catalyst-Treiber drauf. 11.10 dürfte das sein.


----------



## Keygen (17. November 2011)

geht auch nicht


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

Überprüfe doch mal das Kabel. Vielleicht sitzt das nicht richtig. Hast du es mal mit einem DVI-Kabel versucht?


----------



## onslaught (18. November 2011)

Könnte es sein daß du auf beiden Ausgängen 2 Bildschirme konfiguriert hast und der Treiber jeden Ausgang nochmal aufteilt ? Also sozusagen doppelt gemoppelt


----------



## Keygen (18. Dezember 2011)

nein die sind als clone konfiguiert, ich habs iwie so hinbekommen dass diese verzerrung jetzt nicht nur auf einer zeile ist sonder auf mehreren, es geht auf dauer bei filmen ziemlich aufn keks


----------



## Nik1991 (18. Dezember 2011)

versuch andere Graka(wenn gibtes)in dein PC stecken

oder deine Graka in andere PC stecken 

mfg Nik


----------



## Keygen (18. Dezember 2011)

ich hatte mal eine 9500gt drinnen, bei der karte funtzte der monitor einwand frei, aber das problem ist, die objekte die diese verzerrungen hervorrufen konnte ich mit der 9500gt erst gar ned spielen!


----------



## Nik1991 (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe bei dir Problem ligt in andere Bereich.


Aber meine zwei Graka von anfang(kleine pixel fehler in einem oder anderem bereich dann verrzerrung lineal dann ganze bildschirm verzerrung) das war anfang vom Ende.

mfg Nik

*Wer den Fehler bei der Grafikkarte sucht*

Als  erstes kommt man natürlich darauf, dass der Treiber für die Grafikkarte  defekt ist oder dass die Grafikkarte selber einen Defekt aufweist. Kaum  einer sucht den Fehler beim Monitor beziehungsweise Bildschirm. 

Gerade  ältere Monitore aus der CRT-Reihe können bei einer Überlastung durch  die Anforderung der Grafikkarte und der eingestellten  Bildschirmauflösung sowie der zu hoch oder einer falschen  Bildwiederholfrequenz im 3D Modus kaputt gehen.

Viele  kaufen für ihren Computer eine neue Grafikkarte und denken in den  seltensten Fällen daran, dass der Monitor der Grafikkarte nicht  gewachsen sein könnte. So haben schon viele Monitore den schnellen Tod  gefunden.

Wenn  man nun also ein solches unscharfes oder verzerrtes Bild hat, dann  sollte man als erstes einmal den Monitor gegen ein anderes Gerät  austauschen, bevor man eine neue Grafikkarte kauft. Eventuell kann man  sich so sehr viel Geld sparen. 

Erscheint  das Monitorbild trotzdem in einem verzerrten oder unscharfen Zustand,  dann sollte man, wenn möglich, die Grafikkarte einmal gegen eine andere  austauschen, bevor man sich eine neue Grafikkarte kauft. Beim Kauf einer  neuen Grafikkarte solltet Ihr Euren Monitor nicht vergessen, nicht dass  er nach dem Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte und dem Einsatz der neuen  Grafikkarte kaputtgeht.

mfg Nik


----------



## Painkiller (19. Dezember 2011)

> Viele kaufen für ihren Computer eine neue Grafikkarte und denken in den seltensten Fällen daran, dass der Monitor der Grafikkarte nicht gewachsen sein könnte.


 
Gegenbeweis:

Grafikkarte: ASUS Matrix Platinum HD5870 2GB
Monitor 1: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450
Monitor 2: Samsung UE46D8090 LED-TV

Da brauchst du mir nicht erzählen das die Hardware "alt" ist.  

Ich hab ein so ähnliches Problem. Und zwar auch mit den Streifen am unteren Bildschirmrand beim BX2450. Dieses Flackern tritt erst seit Treiber 11.9 auf! Mit 11.4 war alles ok.
Scheinbar ist das ein Bug im Treiber. Denn sobald ich den TV anschalte, hört das Flackern auf. Schalt ich den TV wieder aus, bleibt auch das Flackern fern. Der neue AMD-Treiber kommt mir erst aufs System wenn er Final ist.  

Fazit: Treiberbug!


----------



## Nik1991 (19. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man ein Spiel am Computer startet,  erscheint das Monitorbild verzerrt und unscharf. Stellt man im Spiel  jedoch eine andere Auflösung ein, dann ist das Bild wieder in Ordnung,  stellt sich also nicht verzerrt oder unscharf dar. Stellt man jedoch die  vorherige Bildschirmauflösung wieder ein, dann hat man das gleiche  Problem wieder.

Alle  Versuche, diesen Fehler zu beheben, sei es über die Treiber der  Grafikkarte oder den Treiber für den Monitor, schlagen fehl. Auch kann  man den Fehler nicht über die Optionen des Spiels beheben. Jedoch ihr  das Bild im 2D Modus ohne weitere Probleme und einwandfrei angezeigt.  Nur wenn man das Spiel startet, erscheint das Bild verzerrt oder  unscharf oder sogar verbogen.


und monitor funktioniert einwandfrei das zeigt seine 9500graka  also kein problem 



mfg Nik

*Zweit-Monitor erkennen *
*- *Mit  "Detect Displays" erkennt ATI Catalyst angeschlossene Bildschirme und  reiht sie standardmäßig an den rechten Bildschirmrand, nachdem Sie diese  per Rechtsklick auf "Enable" gestellt haben. Wer will, weist ATI  Catalyst an, neu angeschlossene Displays bei Programmstart automatisch  zu erkennen, indem er unter "Display Options" die obere Funktion  aktiviert. Wenn Sie die Maus jetzt über den rechten Monitorrand bewegen,  wandert sie auf den zweiten Bildschirm - inklusive eventuell  mitgeführter Programmfenster.
*Zweit-Monitor konfigurieren *
*- *Mit  "Primary" legen Sie den Haupt-Monitor fest, "Clone Desktop 1 with  monitor" klont den Inhalt des Hauptmonitors auf den zweiten Bildschirm.  Per "Swap displays" tauschen Sie die Display-Reihenfolge. Wichtig für  unterschiedlich große Bildschirme, etwa wenn Sie Ihren HD-Fernseher  anschließen: Per Drop-Down-Menü oben oder nach dem Klick auf die Felder  "Desktop 1" und "Desktop 2" regeln Sie die Auflösung individuell.

warscheinlich das hilft jemandem

mfg Nik


----------



## Painkiller (20. Dezember 2011)

@ Nik

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, tritt bei dem TE das Problem bereits im Desktopbetrieb auf. Da bringt es auch nix, wenn er im Spiel eine andere Auflösung einstellt. 

Wie man einen zweiten Monitor anschließt weiß er glaub ich auch.



> Wichtig für unterschiedlich große Bildschirme, etwa wenn Sie Ihren HD-Fernseher anschließen: Per Drop-Down-Menü oben oder nach dem Klick auf die Felder "Desktop 1" und "Desktop 2" regeln Sie die Auflösung individuell.


Meistens unnötig, da TV und Monitor @ Full-HD laufen. Egal ob 32" oder 22". 

@ TE

Ist das Problem eigentlich noch relevant?


----------



## Keygen (20. Dezember 2011)

ja eigentlich schon, zweitmonitor hab ich einfach mal überlesen, weil ich ja einen fernseher hab der eigentlich was auf den kasten hat, aber ebenfalls diese verzerrung drinnen hat


ich glaube dass es verzerrt ist, ist nicht deutlich genug, ich entschuldige mich für mein unpräzises beschreiben und versuche diese hiermit zu korrigieren:

alles wird noch Scharf (FULL HD eben) gezeigt, aber an bestimmten stellen siehts aus als hätte man das bild in zwei zerschnitten und ein paar pixel versetzt eingesetzt.

ich hätt ja gern ein screenshot gezeit, aber ich bezweifle sehr sehr stark dass es beim screenshot auch angezeigt wird 

mir ist aber aufgefallen, mal abgesehen dass es beim 2D betrieb auch verzerrt, dass es bei Spielen die Höhere anforderungen haben, es nocht stärker bemerkbar ist....

wobei, im 2D betrieb läuft es nun sauber, ich hab aus purer frustration alles mal im treiber einmal umgestellt und ausprobiert und siehe da, im 2D betrieb verzerrt sich nichts mehr! 

bei einer anderen website seht dass es AMD typisch ist, dass es schlampiger arbeitet als bei NVIDIA karten.
kann es Schlichtweg daran liegen dass ich eine AMD karte habe?


----------

